# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  The American Pro - Recap of Lifts

## F4iGuy

I was so damn close to the bench record! Missed by about an inch. The weight cut was pretty tough. I went from 216lbs down to 197.5lbs in 7 days (water loading). My lifts 2 weeks prior to the meet: Squat: 585x3, Bench: 500x2 with 3 second pause, Deadlift 600 x2. I'd like to have another go at the record but we'll see. 

https://youtu.be/HD045Fxrwtw

----------


## songdog

Congrats wish you the best go get it.I miss those days!

----------

